

More money if you do, more money if you don’t - AliCollins
http://blog.asmartbear.com/more-money.html

======
CMBechs
As a young angel investor, my advice to entreps is something my parents
ingrained in me from a young age: always have a cushion. It gives you
flexibility to have a few months of expenses saved up; you can take risks and
respond to surprises. Same goes for companies, especially in an environment
where there's a lot more seed happening than A and B money to be had. I see
way too many companies closing a smaller round and then suddenly deciding they
want/need a bridge to make an extra hire, try out a new marketing strategy,
etc. Just do it upfront and know you'll have the wiggle room.

